# Featured chat with Jesse Broadwater !!!



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Live featured chat with the one and only – *Jesse Broadwater*! :thumbs_up

Jesse has taken first place in the USAA Field Nationals, first place in the NFAA Field National’s, first place in the USAA Target Nationals and first place in the Hoyt World Open. :first:

Jesse has had an amazing archery career and is looking forward to hosting a featured chat for the Archerytalk.com members! This is certain to be a great night for the Archerytalk members wanting a chance to have a little one-on-one with Jesse. I am quite sure we can all pick up a vast amount of useful knowledge and information! :archer: 

*The chat will be held on Wednesday, March 21st at 9 p.m. EST and will run approximately (1) hour.*
Have your questions ready ladies and gentlemen. If you have any questions beforehand, feel free to PM me. We will post more soon on how to take part in this chat and make it run as smoothly and efficiently as possible! 

Also, let's give a HUGE thanks to *Gold Tip* for making this happen!! :archery:


Thanks,

Travis


----------

